# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Calf injury ???

## coyote2017

I was doing some heavy leg press sets last Thur and a strange thing happened. Normally, because of age (52) my knees hurt some if I dont wrap them. Knees were feeling great and I was feeling strong. On the last rep of the last set, as I started the push up, my right calf made a popping sound and right side instantly gave out. A couple dudes helped the sled up and got me out. 4 days later, I am still slightly limping but quite a little better. No bruising or pain when walking. Just stiff. My question is....why the hell would my calf pop during a leg press? Do I need to wrap them from now on? Thx in advance. This is my first experience with "snapness".

----------

